# Colson Custom



## buck hughes (Jun 29, 2019)

getting closer to a finished custom.


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 1, 2019)

Looking good very unique i like it


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 1, 2019)

Yeah That's Awesome. What's Left?


----------



## buck hughes (Jul 2, 2019)

fine some kind of fender light-strip off the paint-after that just let it RUST!


----------



## buck hughes (Oct 10, 2019)

still working on my custom.


----------



## Boris (Oct 10, 2019)

Mommy, I'm scared!


----------



## NoControl (Oct 16, 2019)

Lovin' that rear fender!


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 16, 2019)

looking good Buck


----------



## Nashman (Oct 16, 2019)

Have to call you Buck Rogers!!  Cool!!


----------



## 5760rj (Oct 16, 2019)

Boris said:


> Mommy, I'm scared!



don't worry boris, mommy will turn on your nite light.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Oct 23, 2019)

You will need to wear some aerodynamic threads when you ride that one.


----------



## JLF (Dec 6, 2019)

It looks Heavy!  Love it!


----------

